# Twiggs County 9pointer



## pic217 (Nov 12, 2015)

Killed this yesterday at 7:15am. A spike ran a doe thru the food plot and he came along 10 minutes later.
Scored 132


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 12, 2015)

Great buck, congrads.


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK (Nov 12, 2015)

Great Looking Deer  Congratulations


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 12, 2015)

congrats!!


----------



## XD40CHRIS (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice deer !


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 12, 2015)

congrats


----------



## tkyklr1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice buck Congrats!


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 12, 2015)

Congrats, nice one!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 12, 2015)

Beautiful buck - congrats on your success!


----------



## Northwestretriever (Nov 12, 2015)

Congratulations sir!  Very nice deer!


----------



## tsharp (Nov 12, 2015)

Very nice Sir!


----------



## Big buck bagger jr (Nov 18, 2015)

That will make a fine mount!
Congrats!


----------



## TwiggsCountyHardwoods (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice buck.


----------



## marknga (Nov 18, 2015)

Congratulations on a fine looking buck. Well done.


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 28, 2016)

Great looking buck!


----------

